# Problems with creamed honey



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Which mixer did you wind up using?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I used a paint mixer from Lowes with my drill.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I've never tried the powdered seed. I expect if you use a good smooth creamed honey as the seed, you won't have any lumps.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

The end product is one big lump so WTF? The problem is when you use plain seed to make a flavored creamed honey or when you use dextrose, the odd chunk of that will taste different.

Hey Chef, how do you remove lumps from gravy? Do the same thing to creamed honey.

I remove lumps by breaking them up mechanically, like using a spatula against a surface.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Than I poured it into the containers and got nine one pounders....

I'm glad I am not the only one.









I too weighed the honey, added the seed pound of creamed honey, two cups of pecan meal and two cups of chopped pecans and ended up with nine containers. Go figure.

On the bright side, I sold all of it at the craft fair Saturday and could have sold many more. Having a sample was the key to sales. Every one really enjoyed it. I am going to make some with maple next time.

As a matter of fact having sample honey was a great selling tool as well. I still have a lot of last years honey to sell. It is a lot darker and has more flavor than the very light spring honey that I am selling. My honeys took second and third place in the state fair this year!  I would have taken first and second if I had left the seals out of the lids.









BTW, the fall honey sold two to one over the spring honey!

Remember to keep that mixer away from the bucket or you will get plastic shavings in your mix.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nursebee:

first of all... if you have a lump in sauce, you beat the heck out of it with a whip, beurrue mixer, or vita prep (kitchen tools).

however, when you do this, it creates air.

creamed honey should not have air eh???

I mixed a new batch today with my kitchen aid which is useful... better than a darn paint mixer. creates some air but just let it set.

we will see!!!!


----------

